# TU-22 BLINDER 1/72



## Vulturvulturis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello everyone.
Does someone know where find (reliable) drawings of the Tu-22 Blinder in 1/72 scale? Thanks for each answer.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2013)

There was a set of plans in a modelling magazine a few years back, along with the article covering the build. I've checked through all my back issues of various mags, but no luck. I'm sorry I can't remember which magazine title it was either !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2013)

What variant of the Tupolev's plane are you looking for?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Blinder, isn't that the bomber with the engines at the base of the tailfin?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes. But configuration depends on model.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, there was a later, more "conventional" looking version that was a complete re-design. Read somewhere that Tupelov snuck it into the buget when they cancelled the T-4 Sotka as a cheaper, (slightly) upgraded Tu 22, but as i said it was a complete re-design. (All pictures from WIKI)

Before







After


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's the Backfire....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 18, 2013)

Yup


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Tupolev used 'Tu-22' for political reasons, as the Soviet Air Force had asked for any new developments, regarding bombers, this was a 'cover up' and in the house project, which is why Tu-22 can be confusing, Tu-22 C is the Blinder and the Tu-22 M is the Backfire....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2013)

Therefore I have asked which one he meant.


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2013)

I just hope we don't need to find colour pics!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

It'll be a blinder if we _can_ find pics, although it's bound to backfire on us ..... it's ok, I've already got me coat !


----------



## A4K (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Vulturvulturis (Apr 23, 2013)

First, thanks guys.



Wurger said:


> What variant of the Tupolev's plane are you looking for?




I have an old model ESCI 1/72 of the Blinder: I think a Blinder B.

(I'd like try to do it in 1/48 but this is only in my dreams).


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2013)

So... it's the Tu-22 Blinder reboxed by Italeri. If you able to print them or resize to the correct scale you may find them via the net. A PM sent...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Seen the Esci re-popped by both Italeri and Revell....
1/48? Can only think of short run kits, if your lucky....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2013)

Just seen the Italeri 1/72nd scale kit in my LHS. Just going off the size of the box, it's big in this scale - must be some size in 1/48th !
There was a multi-media kit, mainly resin I think, in 1/48th scale not that long ago. Can't remember who made it, maybe Anigrand, but I do remember that, along with the same company's 'Bear', it was fairly expensive ... no, it was _very_ expensive!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Could be Amodel....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah, that might be them.


----------

